# Everyone should go for .........Meditation :--)



## spaced-out (Mar 28, 2008)

http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/01/28/how-meditation-may-change-the-brain/?src=tp

- I could definitely use some resizing of my brain parts ......


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

For many, many, years, scientists claimed that the human brain, was like a machine. That it developed from birth to adulthood, and was fixed in it's function and abilities from there.

However, in much more recent years this has been found to be wrong. A quality of the human brain that science has called "Neuroplasticity" has turned all the old ideas upside down.

Not only has it been discovered that the brain is changeable and adaptable throughout one's entire lifetime, it has also been discovered that pathways within the brain, and how the brain works, can be changed through how you use the brain, how you train it, and even by what your thoughts are.

Here is a special with Dan Rathers about the implications of Neuroplasticity, and many ways in which it can be taken advantage of, including Meditation.

Dan Rathers reports, The Science of the Mind-





Bonus Article, How Meditation affects the Grey Matter of the Brain-
How Meditation Affects the Gray Matter of the Brain
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/david-r-hamilton-phd/how-meditation-affects-th_b_751233.html

I find this new research very hopeful, it suggests no matter what you have done to your mind or brain it can recover with the right environment and stimulus

edit: links should work now


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

The links don't work. Once I found a blog by a man who claimed to cure his bipolar diagnosis by meditating...don't know if it's true.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah its been proven that if you keep meditating for a certain amount of time, the shape of your brain changes, in a good way though.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

babybowrain said:


> The links don't work. Once I found a blog by a man who claimed to cure his bipolar diagnosis by meditating...don't know if it's true.


Link should work now

Here is more scientific evidence, the link is a talk at Google but if you skip to 40 mins in you get the science


----------

